# Swapping dashboard cup holder



## donohue (May 7, 2007)

Just acquired a used cupholder for my 02 Allroad. Trying to get info on how to remove the old and install the new. The part looks simple and straigtforward and looks like it should be easy to remove the old one, but it is an Audi so there is probably a trick you need to know before you try. Anyone BTDT? or at least point to an instruction source. Thanks for any help.


----------



## donohue (May 7, 2007)

*Bump for BDTD*

Anyone out there ever pull a dashboard cupholder for C5? Appreciate any guidance.


----------



## igotbank (Jan 27, 2011)

hell i'd love to know also lol.


----------

